

Real iPhone 5 will most likely arrive in early Q3 2012 - gondo
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4925/why-no-lte-iphone-5-blame-28nm-maturity

======
nextparadigms
That's silly. They wouldn't name it iPhone 5 when it wouldn't actually be the
5th iPhone, but the 6th one. It's either iPhone 6 and the one in 2013 will be
iPhone 6S, or the one in 2012 will have a whole other name. But it will most
likely be called iPhone 6.

------
rman666
Why are some people thinking the iPhone 5 will be announced tomorrow (i.e.,
10/5). Has anyone else heard this rumor?

------
yottabyte47
Wouldn't it be the iPhone 6?

~~~
BryanB55
not if there isnt an iPhone 5...on another note I wonder how this will affect
those that upgrade now and then want to upgrade to the iphone 5... the $199
price point may not be available.

